# Those crafty Idahoans



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe this has been posted somewhere else already but- and we have a guy here we jokingly call 'Pelican boy" because of his opposition to the first thought wave here.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=711&sid=10472025


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know where Cormorants nest, but that same thing should be done to wipe some of them out as well.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I don't know where Cormorants nest, but that same thing should be done to wipe some of them out as well.


 The Canadians on Lake Eire just shot them and said "Done"


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Can't they ever learn? Just shoot the dang things and be done!

Bullets/Pellets won't reproduce and make more detrimental bullets/pellets. *****? Seriously? So are they going to specifically train these ***** to only eat the pelicans? Are pelicans like catnip for *****?

Anyway, don't they see there are lessons to be learned from the introduction of the English Sparrow, *****, red foxes, starlings, russian olive trees, etc?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

those skunks will lay waste to all those nests...lucky couple of Peppie Le Pews!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Can't they ever learn? Just shoot the dang things and be done!
> 
> Bullets/Pellets won't reproduce and make more detrimental bullets/pellets. *****? Seriously? So are they going to specifically train these ***** to only eat the pelicans? Are pelicans like catnip for *****?
> 
> Anyway, don't they see there are lessons to be learned from the introduction of the English Sparrow, *****, red foxes, starlings, russian olive trees, etc?


 I didn't see anything on *****------ it was Badgers- those stinking Badgers- not to mistaken for a Wisconsin Badger which is just a so so football team. 
There are not introducing a non native species----- they are natural home grown predators.
I do like the gun idea best and I would volunteer and even pay for the shells.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lol i live in idaho and i hadnt heard anything about this untill a few weeks ago i saw it on ksl


----------

